# Any Experience with Dragon Pharma test cyp



## FallingSpear (Apr 29, 2016)

As title says looking for others experience with this product/lab? Good results? Should look elsewhere?


----------



## Maijah (Apr 30, 2016)

I've heard that it is extremely underdosed


----------



## ironhardempress (May 4, 2016)

copy and paste this link ^    They have tested a few of Dragon Pharmas products, albeit not the Cypionate. They have test results for Propionate.


----------



## Jayfire (May 12, 2016)

Once upon a time I was able to get Dragon Pharma 250. I could only compare it to Kalpa because that was my only other option, it blew Kalpa out of the water!! I had significant gains no sides. Loved it, wouldn't hesitate to go that route again if I could.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

Jayfire said:


> Once upon a time I was able to get Dragon Pharma 250. I could only compare it to Kalpa because that was my only other option, it blew Kalpa out of the water!! I had significant gains no sides. Loved it, wouldn't hesitate to go that route again if I could.



Wow their stuff comes with no sides? Man I wish my guys steronz were free from side effects


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2016)

My guy upcharges me to remove the sides from his gear. Its worth it.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 13, 2016)

DP has always been hitty missy for me.


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

It was good, and now it's usually under dosed. I don't even think it's deliberately under dosed, I think that since they got busted and ownership was changed, this operation as a whole is a big mess and the brewer/chemist is incompetent.

my .02: Go look elsewhere.


----------



## Jayfire (May 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow their stuff comes with no sides? Man I wish my guys steronz were free from side effects


Haha, I should have worded that a little better. Not as noticeable sides, I did run it a couple years back though. I'm sure things have changed.


----------



## ArthurGar (May 16, 2016)

I was reading reviews on DP online and most comments are positive. you would recommend it?
I´m looking to start a new cycle, Testosterone Enanthate and Trenbolone Enanthate, but I don´t from what lab. I just moved to San Diego, CA, US and don´t really know any brands here. 
Not to mention my last cycle was two years ago and in Europe.
Any advice on labs or where to buy it (online) would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 17, 2016)

Arthur, nobody here is going to just give you a name of a source it's not a source board.


----------

